# flight aviary for doves



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a hair-brained idea I am trying to talk my husband into. We have a large gravel based rectangle in the yard where my daughter has a wooden swing set from her childhood. It is still sturdy, has a rope climbing ladder, etc...I want to enclose it in 1/2 inch wire to make a large dove flight pen. We live in SoCal so weather is not a real problem. If I make a solid roof, how badly do they need any solid walls? I will have plants around part of the perimeter and even inside where they could seek shelter plus there will be perches near the roof line where they can stay dry. (If they choose to) Thoughts?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kippermom said:


> I have a hair-brained idea I am trying to talk my husband into. We have a large gravel based rectangle in the yard where my daughter has a wooden swing set from her childhood. It is still sturdy, has a rope climbing ladder, etc...I want to enclose it in 1/2 inch wire to make a large dove flight pen. We live in SoCal so weather is not a real problem. If I make a solid roof, how badly do they need any solid walls? I will have plants around part of the perimeter and even inside where they could seek shelter plus there will be perches near the roof line where they can stay dry. (If they choose to) Thoughts?


for one, I love hair-brained ideas...now trying to talk hubby into something...first give him a couple beers....second...gravel based rectangle in the yard! yea! and a wooden swing set...sounds like you have a plan...I say go for it...and of course Im sure you are thinking of the doves, as long as they can get all they require, sounds fun....be sure to post some pics..


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

But would they need a solid wall or walls? It would look much nicer, since it is in a somewhat prominent place, to not have to have solid walls...? These are not breeder or show or anything..just pets who would have a really large, cool place to live!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

i personally think they would do best with 3 solid walls to help avoid direct breezes on them plus keep preditors from hitting on them thru the coop walls...that would be best plus you would also need to have your wire going at least a foot to 18 inches under ground to avoid having preditors dig under the the edges of your coop being it would not be a solid floor ..or maybe you could even line the bottom with wire to keep from having things from digging up from underneath .. just my 2 cents


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Adding another 2 cents..
If you have a peaked roof, how about dropping nest boxes from the peak at the center of the roof. They could be supported also by posts-- ground to under nestbox platform --and on those posts you could attach perches. This way everything could be away from the screened sides and with the solid roof, predators should not be able to reach in and touch the birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could enclose the peak...like this chicken ark....your in CA so your weather is mild not like the north east.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

and another 2 cents...LOL

The less walls you have, the better there is air circulation for the doves, having plants outside or in, should cover them enough from being visible to predators (being flying ones)
If you say weather is no problem there, cover half of the roof (rain), leave another have just wire (sun for them and, to kill some of the bacteria and fungus).

And with such of flooring you have, wire under (LokotaLoft idea) is a MUST HAVE.

The next 2 cents I have is just my preference, I noticed doves and pigeons LOVE to use hanging baskets for their nests. So you could do that, insted of shelfs, or what ever... 

Hey its your avairy......or will be , if your hubby likes the beer...LOL 

Nell


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I appreciate all the suggestions..a peaked roof with perches in it for secure shelter as needed; hanging nest baskets; part wire roof for the summer rains and sunning purposes...extend wire into the ground....I'm making a list! 

But, in all candor...it will take more than a few beers to get my husband on board. (No, not that!)After all these years I know that I need to start the project myself, and when he sees me doing a sloppy job, he'll come out and get it "done right"...


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

This is mine so far without furniture in it. 









I'll be adding knitted shade/wind cloth net around it, a paving stone floor, and a ridge of concrete on the outside to fully enclose the bottom. 
Also adding, 2 large natural branch perches, 3 holding cages for isolating birds who, for whatever reason, can't get along with the doves. (Glacier is in one right now!) 
A bench. Hanging baskets for nesting, although I am armed with wooden eggs!
Pablo and BestMan are getting along in the same cage, so I have them together now for social purposes.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice aviary....bet that took alot of work..I would like a nice flypen/aviary on my new loft for my fancy pigeons.....so whats with the metor,do you live on a power line or something??


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought the welded steel and wire aviary off craigslist.
And the meter is just the crazy way my house is wired, I have my own power pole.


----------

